# Nistkastenpflege - Parasitenvorsorge



## Tanny (10. Juli 2016)

Falls das hier falsch ist, bitte verschieben 

Vielleicht kann man diese Info sogar anpinnen?

Hallo allerseits,

aus gegebenem Anlass - ich habe seit Tagen täglich unzählige Beratungsgespräche zum Thema -
habe ich mir gedacht, ich schreibe dazu hier mal ein paar generelle Tips auf,
da ja vermutlich jeder von Euch Nistkästen und natürliche Vogelnester im Garten hat.

Die Schilderung der Notrufe ähneln sich alle:

Hilfe, im "Meisen-, Spatzen-, Schwalben- etc. Nest stimmt was nicht!
Entweder fällt den Anrufern auf, dass die Küken immer schwächer betteln oder aber,
dass die Eltern immer halbherziger oder fast gar nicht mehr füttern.

Wenn einer oder beide dieser Zustände eintreten, dann sind in den allermeisten Fällen
blutsaugende __ Parasiten - hier in erster Linie Milben die Ursache.

Diese Parasiten treten millionenfach auf und sind im Extremfall in der Lage, ein Vogelküken
innerhalb weniger Stunden zu töten.

Wenn wir nichts unternehmen, ist die Brut verloren.

Dabei kann man den Vögeln, wenn man schnell handelt, einfach helfen,
damit die Eltern die Brut erfolgreich zu Ende aufziehen können.

Zudem kann man vorbeugende Nestpflege betreiben, damit es nach
Möglichkeit gar nicht erst soweit kommt.

Zu diesem Zweck ist es sinnvoll InsectoSec als Puder oder ein vergleichbares Produkt (ohne
Zusatz von Giften, Farb- und Duftstoffen) im Haus griffbereit zu haben:

http://www.siepmann.net/siepmann_shop.php?&action=show_product&product_code=375836&showpage=1&searchtext=Insecto Sec

denn damit kann man sowohl die Nester als auch die Küken im akuten Fall behandeln und
die Nester im Herbst einstäuben, damit die Parasiten bei der nächsten Belegung sich
gar nicht erst so gewaltig entwickeln können.

Der Einfachheit halber zur näheren Erklärung kopiere ich mal einen Text hier rein, wo ich das
Parasitenthema ausführlich erklärt habe.

Kopie:


*Parasiten*

Praktisch jedes Lebewesen hat seine artspezifischen Parasiten, die von Natur aus in oder auf ihm leben. Das ist normal und gehört zum Kreislauf der Natur.

Kräftige, gesunde Organismen haben ein intaktes Immunsystem, welches spielend damit fertig wird, diese Parasiten so zu deckeln, dass sie eine verträgliche Anzahl nicht überschreiten.

Erst, wenn eine Schwächung des Organismus durch Krankheit oder Verletzung eintritt, können sich diese Parasiten plötzlich explosionsartig vermehren, die Oberhand gewinnen und ihren Wirt dann eventuell auch schnell töten.

Bei Jungtieren sieht das etwas anders aus:

Egal, ob man sich die Pflanzen- oder die Tierwelt anschaut – die Natur hält bei allen eine ganze Reihe von Prüfungen bereit, die es von Geburt an zu bestehen gilt, bevor das Lebewesen die Geschlechtsreife erlangt, und sich vermehren darf. Nur die Stärksten und Gesündesten überstehen diesen Weg der Prüfungen und können ihre Gene weiter geben.

Bei Vögeln beginnt die Selektion im Prinzip bereits mit dem Nestbau durch die Eltern.

Auf den Eltern leben spezifische Parasiten, die als mehr oder weniger dauerhafte Untermieter überall mit hinreisen.

Sowie die Eltern mit dem Nestbau beginnen, beeilen sich auch die mitgereisten Parasiten für ihren Fortbestand zu sorgen. Sie wandern von den Altvögeln ins Nest, um dort ihre Eier abzulegen. Nun beginnt ein Wettlauf mit der Zeit:

Wer schlüpft zuerst und wer gewinnt die Oberhand? Für die frisch geschlüpften Parasiten bieten die jungen Vögel im Nest eine unerschöpfliche Nahrungsquelle.

Je älter die Vögel im Nest allerdings werden, desto besser können sie sich durch entsprechende Körperpflege und mit Hilfe ihres immer besser werdenden Immunsystems wehren.

In den ersten Tagen nach dem Schlupf jedoch, sind sie noch nahezu schutzlos einer eventuellen Parasitenflut ausgesetzt. Schlüpfen also die Parasiten zu früh, können sie die Küken quasi bei lebendigem Leibe direkt nach dem Schlupf verspeisen.

Dasselbe geschieht, selbst wenn die Parasiten erst später geschlüpft sind, wenn die Küken zu lange im Nest bleiben müssen.

Dies kann z.B. geschehen, wenn eine längere Schlechtwetterperiode den Eltern die Futtersuche schwer macht oder in der direkten Umgebung ohnehin großer Insektenmangel herrscht und die Eltern für jeden Happen weit __ fliegen müssen (Stichwort grüne Wüsten) und die Kleinen zu langsam wachsen.

Wenn die kleinen Vögel nur noch ganz kurz davor stehen, ihr Nest verlassen zu können, geschieht es oft, dass der Parasitendruck so unerträglich groß wird, dass die Nestlinge in ihrer Panik vorzeitig aus dem Nest flüchten und abstürzen.

Bei Rauchschwalbennestern kann man das, weil sie oft in Gebäuden angelegt sind, häufiger beobachten.

Man findet fast fertige kleine Schwalbenküken auf dem Fußboden, von denen man annimmt, dass sie aus dem Nest gefallen sind.

Schaut man sie genauer an, findet man sie übersät von Blutsaugern – diese Schwalben sind nicht gefallen, sie sind in Panik aus ihrem Nest rausgesprungen.

In solchen Fällen kann man die Tiere bei richtigem Handeln oft noch den Eltern zurück geben und auch den Rest der Brut retten, wenn man schnell genug richtig handelt.

Dazu finden Sie mehr im Kapitel: „Vögel an die Eltern zurück geben“

Dass unser Findling überhaupt bei uns gelandet ist, spricht dafür, dass er in irgendeiner Form in Not geraten ist, also wenn er nicht „nur“ seine Eltern durch ein Unglück verloren hat, irgendwie eine Schwäche vorliegt.

Hätten wir ihn nicht „gerettet“, wäre er der natürlichen Selektion zum Opfer gefallen.

Damit ist er auch bevorzugtes, weil einfaches Ziel seiner artspezifischen Parasiten.

Da wir weder wollen, dass unser Zögling bei uns von irgendwelchen Blutsaugern aufgefressen wird, noch derartige Tierchen in unserer Wohnung beherbergen möchten, sollten wir etwas gegen diese Quälgeister unternehmen.

Natürlich gibt es haufenweise Sprays und Tropfen gegen Vogelparasiten aller Art im Zoohandel und beim Tierarzt.

Ich würde Ihnen allerdings dringend raten, davon die Finger zu lassen. Abgesehen davon, dass  es sich hier immer um Gifte handelt, die selbst den Organismus eines Haustieres schon schwer belasten, reagieren viele Wildvögel unkalkulierbar empfindlich auf diese Mittel und manche sterben sogar daran.

Ich verfahre folgendermaßen mit „Neuzugängen“ bei meinen Zöglingen:

Die gängigsten Vogelparasiten, die außen am Vogel leben, sind Milben, Federlinge, artspezifische Lausfliegen artspezifische __ Wanzen.

Milben, Lausfliegen und Wanzen ernähren sich vom Blut der Vögel. Bei den Wanzen reichen schon drei oder vier Stück, um ein sehr junges Küken innerhalb von Stunden leer zu saugen und damit zu töten. Glücklicherweise findet man diese nicht ganz so oft.

Wenn sie vorhanden sind, sitzen sie bevorzugt in der Halsbeuge am Übergang vom Kopf zum Rumpf – dort ist die Haut dünn und die Hauptgefäße, die den Kopf mit Blut versorgen, liegen oberflächlich und sind leicht anzuzapfen.

Die saugenden Wanzen haben viel Ähnlichkeit mit __ Zecken und man muss 2 x hinschauen, um zu erkennen, dass es sich um Parasiten handelt und nicht um ein körpereigenes Gebilde.

Findet man so eine Wanze, muss diese allerschnellsten sehr vorsichtig entfernt werden. Genau wie bei Zecken sollten diese nicht gequetscht oder einfach abgerissen, sondern ganz vorsichtig von der Biss-Stelle gelöst werden.

Hierzu eignen sich gut die handelsüblichen Zeckenzangen.

Die Lausfliegen sind ebenfalls Blutsauger und kommen schon häufiger vor.

Sie sind unglaublich schnell, kaum tot zu kriegen und ihr Biss ist für das Opfer extrem schmerzhaft.

Nicht selten sind sie gleich nach der Milbe der Übeltäter, wenn Vögel in Panik aus ihrem Nest in die Tiefe springen.

Die Lausfliege lebt im Gefieder direkt an den Federkielen. Man findet sie nur, wenn man von hinten die Federn anhebt und ins Gefieder schaut. Auch dann sieht man sie meist nur kurz, weil man praktisch im Augenwinkel eine schnelle Bewegung wahr nimmt – schaut man bewusst hin, ist der Verursacher schon wieder in den Tiefen des Gefieders verschwunden.

Wenn Sie Verdacht auf Lausfliegen haben, sollten Sie mit ihrem Zögling kurz nach draußen gehen und die Lausfliegen soweit möglich mit einer Pinzette aus dem Gefieder sammeln.

Federlinge finden sich an Küken zum Glück eher seltener. Diese Parasiten sind allerdings wenn sie vorhanden sind, eine ernst zu nehmende Gefahr für das frisch sprießende Gefieder und gefährdet ein späteres erfolgreiches Auswildern.

Federlinge ernähren sich von Vogelfedern. Sie fressen diese an und beschädigen sie damit so stark, dass sie unbrauchbar werden.

Für den Vogel, der je nach Art sein Federkleid nur alle ein bis zwei Jahre wechselt, hat das fatale Folgen: wenn die Schwungfedern nicht mehr tragen können, ist der Vogel flugunfähig.

Wenn das Federkleid löchrig ist, kann der Vogel Witterungseinflüssen nicht mehr stand halten, durchnässt und erfriert z.B. in Regenphasen etc.

Die Federlinge, die sie finden können, sollten Sie also ebenfalls bereits manuell absammeln.

Alle übrigen werden mit der nachfolgend unter Milben beschriebenen Methode vernichtet:

Milben sind die am weitesten unter Vögeln verbreiteten Parasiten und sie treten in Massen auf.
Sie sind so klein, dass man sie mit bloßem Auge kaum erkennt, aber angesichts der großen Anzahl und ihres unersättlichen Bluthungers können sie sogar ein ausgewachsenes Huhn in kurzer Zeit umbringen.

Milben können Sie nicht einzeln absammeln.

Wenn der Vogel sehr stark befallen ist, können Sie (ebenfalls bitte draußen) mit einem weichen Tuch oder einer sehr, sehr weichen Bürste ganz vorsichtig von vorne nach hinten den Vogel abstreichen – dabei müssen Sie aber akribisch darauf achten, dass Sie keine einzige Feder beschädigen oder verbiegen.

Das Tuch oder die Bürste sollten direkt im Anschluss in eine Plastiktüte und diese wiederum für mindestens 24 besser 48 Stunden ins Tiefkühlfach wandern. Dies ist die einzige Methode, womit Sie die Milben sicher aus ihrem Tuch abgetötet bekommen.
........
Jetzt wird es Zeit, sich Kieselgur oder ähnliches zu beschaffen. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen natürlichen, sehr, sehr fein vermahlenen Puder (z.B. Silikatstaub). Dieser Puder ist sehr saugfähig und hat eine mikrokleine Körnung.

Diese Eigenschaften machen ihn zu einem effektiven, natürlichen Parasitenfeind bei Geflügel. Zum einen trocknet der Puder die Parasiten aus, zum anderen setzen sich die ganz feinen Körnchen in die Gelenkspalten und machen die Parasiten damit bewegungsunfähig, was zwangsläufig zu deren Tod führt.

Diesen Puder finden sie in jedem Landhandel und in Zoogeschäften für Ziervögel.

Zwei Dinge sollten Sie beim Kauf beachten:

dass dem Produkt keine weiteren Zusätze in Form von Giften, Duft- und Farbstoffen beigemischt sind
dass das Pulver ausdrücklich zur Parasitenbekämpfung bei Geflügel und/oder Vögeln deklariert ist. (z.B. Kieselgur gibt es auch als Futterzusatz für Pferde. Dieses Kieselgur hat eine viel gröbere Körnung und würde Milben nichts anhaben können).
Oft ist der Puder beim Kauf bereits in einer weichen Plastikflasche, so dass man ihn durch Drücken auf die Flasche „verstäuben“ kann. Andernfalls füllen Sie sich einfach etwas von dem Puder in eine weiche Flasche, die über einen Pfropfen mit kleinem Loch verfügt, um.

Nun nehmen Sie ihren kleinen Zögling und stäuben den Puder von Hinten überall ins Gefieder, so dass der Puder bis an die Haut reicht. Wichtig ist dabei, dass Sie mit einer Hand das Köpfchen abgedeckt halten, damit von dem Puder nichts in Augen oder __ Nase gelangt.

.......
1.Kopie Ende

2. Kopie - diesen Teil habe ich eigentlich auf Schwalben bezogen geschrieben, er gilt aber genau so für jeden anderen Singvogel, außer, dass man deren Nester i.d.R. nicht durch Ersatznester ersetzt (besonders nicht Nistkästen), sondern die Nester so gut es geht reinigt, dick mit Kieselgur einstäuben, neue Einstreu rein an denselben Platz hängenund Vögel wieder rein.

Kopie


*Zu 2 (Vögel "fallen" aus dem Nest:*

Vögel fallen normalerweise nicht aus ihrem Nest.

Meist springen sie oder werden von den Eltern rausgeworfen.

Im Falle eines Sprungs:
Als Erstes sollten Sie die Ursache für die Flucht des Kükens aus dem Nest ergründen:

Meistens sind Parasiten (Blutsauger) die Übeltäter. Im Kapitel „Parasiten“ können Sie nachlesen, wie diese zu bekämpfen sind.

Es hat im Fall von Parasiten wenig Sinn, das Küken so wieder in sein Nest zu setzen, weil das komplette Nest verseucht sein wird. Mit anderen Worten: es wird auch die anderen noch lebenden Küken im Nest betreffen.

Hier sollten Sie zügig ein Kunstnest (gibt es oft in Futterhäusern oder Gartencentren und wenn Sie dort nichts bekommen, improvisieren Sie mit einer halben Kokosnuss oder so) beschaffen und mit Heu als Polster einige Meter entfernt vom ursprünglichen Nest anbringen. Wenn Sie Kieselgur oder Silikatstaub vorrätig haben, stäuben Sie das Kunstnest samt Einstreu gut ein und bedecken Sie den Nestboden unter der Einstreu damit.

Das abgestürzte Küken setzen Sie nach der Parasitenbehandlung in das neue Nest.

Wirken die Küken bereits sehr geschwächt, füttern Sie sie zuvor mit einigen Heimchen oder Fliegen, damit sie wieder zu Kräften kommen – die Eltern werden sie nur wieder versorgen, wenn sie kräftig betteln und das tun sie nur, wenn sie nicht zu entkräftet sind.

Dann klettern Sie mit einem Eimer bewaffnet zum alten Nest hoch, holen die restlichen Küken raus und behandeln diese ebenfalls alle nacheinander (möglichst draußen) gegen Parasiten und füttern sie ab, bevor sie die Küken ebenfalls in das Kunstnest setzen.

Schließlich klettern Sie mit dem Eimer noch mal zum alten Nest hoch und schlagen es direkt in den Eimer, den Sie gleich mit einem Deckel verschließen, ab. Die Stelle, wo das Nest war, wird dick mit Kieselgur eingestäubt und das verseuchte Nest entsorgen Sie am besten mit dem verschlossenen Eimer im Hausmüll.

Kopie Ende.


----------

